# 6" pipe, 3" pots?



## jayjay777 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm going vertical! Ive been a flood table, sog style kinda guy, but I think I've been missing out on a lot. I have a large setup, so I was just gonna start put with one light and see how I like it, do one run, if I like it I'll convert my entire grow. I was going to do a closed spiral. I was thinking 6" pipes and actual 3" netpots seem to me to be the best fit. 4" is too small n 8" is too expensive. Collars are my favorite but i think they would fit the elliptical shaped hole n I think hydroton is best. Let me know if i hit it on the head, You guys chime in and tell me what works best for you? Also, I'm not running sprayers or a drip, just a continuous recirculation. But high counts, like 128 or 144 per light. Wdy think?


----------



## Craig1969SS (Mar 22, 2016)

Wish I still had my pics of pvc dwc. I had access to a lot of 6" with all the trimmings and valves, unions. I did a lot of tests in configurations to. Use a 6" tee wherever u put a plant. It takes it to the right level if u get me. Rooting is easy to achieve and that opening gives u a ton of options because its elevated above the flowing water letting the roots reach into the water. Mine flowed in a circle back into a rez. Water height was instantly adjusted by a unglued 90 exiting into the Rez. As the roots grow this comes in handy plus you get a waterfall effect back into the Rez. I kept the Rez boiling with air and ran it 24. The net pots fitting into a 3" holes drilled into the pvc was unsatisfactory period. Tees make it work, it's professional and you get the proper root space. This where your going?


----------



## jayjay777 (Mar 22, 2016)

I was going to stack them tho, not going to be a single level, ill have 3-4 tiers and I was going to use a larger pump n no dams so the water level will be on lower end so its more Nft not dwc. Ill post a pic, same thing just no dams.

How big of a pump would you suggest? I have 400,1000,2000?


----------



## jayjay777 (Mar 22, 2016)

Also my concern was the initial rooting. Going back to aero, trying to get roots thru pots, I was thinkinking I could just take my cuts, put thru pots n then attach collars benith. So when there rooted I just pull them out, put collar on top of netpot n ready to roll...


----------



## jayjay777 (Mar 22, 2016)

Last I was thinking of constructing it in a square shape compared to an octogon. Just seems easier. Less pieces, less problems ya know n cheaper, well ill also gain counts by running pipe straight just avoid packing the corners you know. I have the perfect strains n moms already cause I do sog. 

But with this system I could fit 144 under one bulb compared to the 36 or 48 I normally do. So given that I know I can get 2.5 gpw, maybe 3 someday. Right now I struggle to get .75. So well see, time will tell.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 22, 2016)

jayjay777 said:


> Last I was thinking of constructing it in a square shape compared to an octogon. Just seems easier. Less pieces, less problems ya know n cheaper, well ill also gain counts by running pipe straight just avoid packing the corners you know. I have the perfect strains n moms already cause I do sog.
> 
> But with this system I could fit 144 under one bulb compared to the 36 or 48 I normally do. So given that I know I can get 2.5 gpw, maybe 3 someday. Right now I struggle to get .75. So well see, time will tell.


Thats a sweet set up your looking to do!!! What type of light?


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 23, 2016)

How did Heath's threads get all cocked up I loved his space ship pipe setup. I love that your reviving it.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Mar 23, 2016)

Man that looks to be a full time job, especially when it comes time to clean and change the Rez and associated piping. I remember now why I gave it up for soil. Best of luck bro.


----------



## jayjay777 (Mar 23, 2016)

I run 8-12 flood tables atm so I know what im in for. 

Im using a 1000 watt light but im changing it up n adding a light mover to it. So the inside of the unit will be 4x8. Itll hold about 240. My goal is how efficient can I get one light. If it works out well, ill duplicate system with minor adjustments and tear down my tables...

I seen his thred was gone, no part 2... where can I find it?

I know how my girls grow, I really think im ready for this. I get 20-25g per plant now on horizontal table. So if I can get 240 to give me 15_20 ill be over 4 gpw. I was gonna do 5x5 with 144 but then I remembered the old school light movers lol. Thought it cant hurt. Never used one either... all that said, I think ill easily beat his 2.4 which is saying alot about the setup. Right now I get .75+ on steady basis.

N summers coming, just great lol...


----------



## jayjay777 (Mar 23, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> Man that looks to be a full time job, especially when it comes time to clean and change the Rez and associated piping. I remember now why I gave it up for soil. Best of luck bro.



What were your biggest issues when running it? Roots?

Did u run it dwc or nft?

Ill post the link here to the journal imma do. Wont start flower until begining of may. Still gotta build it, n two xl aero cloners.

Anyone here ever use light mover? How did it affect yeild, density, formation, ect..?


----------



## Craig1969SS (Mar 24, 2016)

When I went to 6" tees I had none. With a good continuous current all of the roots fell one way but I grew everything from seed and vegged them too long imo. A known strain of clones should do great. Once those clones get rooted and growing they aren't coming out of the 3" hole in the pvc without denuding the root mass, that was the biggest hindrance for me. But a 6" tee it could be managed. I also used that same 6" frame to run 24" of pipe straight up and perch the plants on top with areation in each stick. It was a self contained 7gallon rig that let the roots grow down


----------



## platt (Mar 24, 2016)

hey, sorry for the quotation shit, lack of english here

I was thinking of constructing it in a square shape compared to an octogon
-Just get a compass m8. Maxing out both par+ Ec is a must. Pack them the most your design admits

But with this system I could fit 144 under one bulb 
-Octogon better than heptagon> hexagon> pentagon ...looks doable too
-3 bulbs better than 2 > ...> wait, stop. 1 bulb is out of discussion^ . Go with 2, Whats limiting the canopy height?--> act/design it accordingly

My goal is how efficient can I get one light. If it works out well, ill duplicate system with minor adjustments and tear down my tables...
- goals! mmm Put wheels below each colisseum/shelving modules/pvc pipes if your goal is a bleach smelly floor. If your goal is a readytoship potent& tasty product right after drying you may consider a run with a peat based soiless substrate. If your goal is a perfect calyx onset (par&Ec maxed out) you sure want the overkill Rh% towers provide by itself
- Redraw your design & consider the benefits of oxox rigs whenever you attempt scaling up a sog tower 

Wont start flower until begining of may. Still gotta build it, n two xl aero cloners
-Wrong temps bad news, you broke my heart. Btw my dear female mosquitoes are bigger & quicker during summer
-Getting clones from an aerocloner looks ok


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 24, 2016)

jayjay777 said:


> I run 8-12 flood tables atm so I know what im in for.
> 
> Im using a 1000 watt light but im changing it up n adding a light mover to it. So the inside of the unit will be 4x8. Itll hold about 240. My goal is how efficient can I get one light. If it works out well, ill duplicate system with minor adjustments and tear down my tables...
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.149998/


----------



## jayjay777 (Mar 24, 2016)

Well my idea was getting the most out of one light or 1000 watts. Plus im pulling this off in a basement with a height restriction. but I.know my girls n how they grow, no worries. If my rez goes above 70 ill get a chiller immediately. I was considering doing a 2 cool tubes back to back n running them at 50% which gives me 1000 watts spread out as much as possible, but well see. I want to measure the systems effectiveness. If I dont like it ill sell it on ebay lol. If I love it ill build 5-6 more. My veg would be bigger than my flower lol. Anyways, im trying to figure out if I should implement this light mover. I know how my stains grow. There only 18-20" if I flower from rooting. There solid with practically no side branches. Its a sog winner. But im really learning to pack them in really tight. Im in the middle of moving. Im remodeling my whole basement with 2" insulation boards, just ran all new wiring and begining to dryloc it. I will be getting a minisplit in may tho. Have (2) 18000 btu window units at moment. Long story. Sry im rambling haha. Im excited about growing again, feel like a kid again!

Really wish id done this sooner, cant imagine getting huge numbers from one light.

So do you guys think the light mover will be really beneficial to my #'s? As my counts will go from 144 to 240 or so. Or is it over complicating things? Ive never ran one surprisingly. Im for it. Wdy think?

O ya, Netpots and collars came today, no hydroton on this one! Went with 2" & 4".if I regret it ill modify the next one to 6".

Also, I was told not to tilt pots or piping, plants will grow that way a lil on there own? Consensus?


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 24, 2016)

Heath's design had a slight tilt I liked it as I thought it trained them ever so slightly away from row above. Marlo is the only dude I've seen do a mover with vert. No cool tubes 10% loss of light.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Mar 24, 2016)

jayjay777 said:


> Well my idea was getting the most out of one light or 1000 watts. Plus im pulling this off in a basement with a height restriction. but I.know my girls n how they grow, no worries. If my rez goes above 70 ill get a chiller immediately. I was considering doing a 2 cool tubes back to back n running them at 50% which gives me 1000 watts spread out as much as possible, but well see. I want to measure the systems effectiveness. If I dont like it ill sell it on ebay lol. If I love it ill build 5-6 more. My veg would be bigger than my flower lol. Anyways, im trying to figure out if I should implement this light mover. I know how my stains grow. There only 18-20" if I flower from rooting. There solid with practically no side branches. Its a sog winner. But im really learning to pack them in really tight. Im in the middle of moving. Im remodeling my whole basement with 2" insulation boards, just ran all new wiring and begining to dryloc it. I will be getting a minisplit in may tho. Have (2) 18000 btu window units at moment. Long story. Sry im rambling haha. Im excited about growing again, feel like a kid again!
> 
> Really wish id done this sooner, cant imagine getting huge numbers from one light.
> 
> ...


----------



## platt (Mar 25, 2016)

Yeah, then forget about the two bulbs thingy & start with light measurements (then try figuring out how the hormone flow could be & youĺl be ok). Dont put your plants a mile away!

About the radius
10" distance on full bloom / 10" aerial biomass / xx" medium works for a 600W. More than 12-13" from light to tops & things wont happen


----------



## green_gorilla (Mar 27, 2016)

Man That thing is gonna be BANGIN bro. You are living my future lol. A little tilt isn't going to hurt anything. That big ass pipe you are definitely not going to have flow issues from the roots either. straight pieces of gutter that are like 2"x3" work with no problems. Not sure about the light situation. Maybe just have one in the center and have your pipes creeping on the edges? Fill in the void with a one layer set? Love the idea, definitely want updates!
Netpots/hydroton aren't required either. You can drop cubes, or plugs right in that bitch. It does look fancier though. problems with that huge pipe is not letting the roots get long enough to reach the film. watch out for that one. Lol been there.


----------



## green_gorilla (Mar 28, 2016)

Aye, also if that's a big spiral are you going to have more than one input for the water? That's a long tube to travel. it might get diluted by the end of its journey. ( Ppm )


----------



## plantking1 (Apr 20, 2016)

did you put a dam in the end of each circle? in case of power outage they would sit in 1"-2" stale nutrient solution.
or a backup battery for the pump?
you seem very handy and skillful, I'm getting curious of what is the plan for worst case scenario


----------



## pinner420 (May 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## OneHitDone (May 16, 2016)

plantking1 said:


> did you put a dam in the end of each circle? in case of power outage they would sit in 1"-2" stale nutrient solution.
> or a backup battery for the pump?
> you seem very handy and skillful, I'm getting curious of what is the plan for worst case scenario


My big DWC girls recently went through a 4 hour + power outage just fine. 
The galaxy grow amp ballast I had recently installed wasen't so fortunate (BoOM) - avoid those POS's like the plague!


----------

